# Civil PE Exam Prep Material For Sale



## civ_wre_nc (Jan 18, 2011)

Civil PE Exam Preparation Books for sale at a great price and perfect time to start preparing for the April 2011 exam:

Quick Reference for the Civil Engineering PE Exam, 5th edition Lindeburg- goes with CERM 11th ed

Asking Price- $40+shipping (Brand new condition)

Civil PE Sample Examination-Second Edition (2004), Lindeburg

Asking Price- $40+shipping (Brand new condition)

Civil PE Sample Examination –First Edition (2000), Lindeburg

Asking Price- $40+shipping (Like new, some markings and highlighting)

NCEES Sample Questions&amp; Solutions-1st edition (2000)- Asking Price- $15+shipping (Like new, some markings and highlighting)

Civil PE Exam-Construction Module-Illustrated guide with sample questions and answers (Ruwan Rajapakse), 2nd edition -Asking Price- $40+shipping (Brand new condition)

IF you want to buy everything listed above as a package: $150+shipping

If interested, send me an email at : [email protected]


----------

